# Was zockt ihr am liebsten auf der Playstation 4?



## Death Row (19 Sep. 2014)

Hallo!

Der Thread kann genutzt werden für eure aktuellen Lieblingsspiele auf der PS4 oder auf was ihr euch schon freut.

Meine Lieblinge sind momentan *Metal Gear Solid 5: Ground Zeroes* und *Minecraft*.
Selbstverständlich freue ich mich dann auf *Metal Gear Solid: Phantom Pain*. Daneben interessieren mich noch *The Vanishing of Ethan Carter* und *Silent Hills*.


----------



## Harry1982 (19 Sep. 2014)

Wer hat schon ne PS4


----------



## Death Row (19 Sep. 2014)

Ich habe eine PS4 und das ist auch gut so


----------



## Harry1982 (19 Sep. 2014)

Hast du auch DriveClub, Project Cars, Destiny oder Killzone und kannst was darüber sagen?

Wären für mich eventuell die Gründe eine PS4 zu kaufen. Obwohl der Preis ist eigentlich zum 

Ansonsten muss ich auf GTA6 warten


----------



## Death Row (19 Sep. 2014)

Die kenne ich alle nicht. Destiny habe ich mir mal angesehen, verstehe aber den Hype darum ehrlich gesagt nicht. Da ist nichts, was sich von anderen Spielen dieser Sorte unterscheidet. DriveClub hört sich nach Rennspiel an, was auch nicht meinem Beuteschema entspricht. Ich warte natürlich auch auf GTA 6. Bald erscheint erstmal das Remake zu GTA 5, welches ich mir holen werde.


----------



## Harry1982 (19 Sep. 2014)

Remake zu GTA 5? 

Um was solls da gehen? Oder selbes Spiel mit aufgebohrter Grafik?


----------



## Padderson (19 Sep. 2014)

ich klinke mich hier ein, wenn ich mal soweit bin und mir den kleinen Luxus gönne
Solange hämmer ich halt noch auf der 3er rum


----------



## Death Row (19 Sep. 2014)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> Remake zu GTA 5?
> 
> Um was solls da gehen? Oder selbes Spiel mit aufgebohrter Grafik?



Ja, "nur" aufgebohrte Grafik. Aber ich habe es damals auf der PS3 ausgelassen. Das hole ich dann nach


----------



## Suicide King (19 Sep. 2014)

Death Row schrieb:


> Ja, "nur" aufgebohrte Grafik. Aber ich habe es damals auf der PS3 ausgelassen. Das hole ich dann nach



Falsch!
Es kommen auch neue Missionen dazu, online und offline. Auch über 100 neue Songs in den Radiosendern. Noch mehr Tierarten wird es geben. Und mehr Verkehr auf den Strassen. Auch mehr Fussgänger wird es geben


----------



## 5799stefan (29 Sep. 2014)

GTA V auf PS 4 wird der Hammer.

Ich kann es kaum abwarten es zu spielen :WOW::WOW:


----------



## 5799stefan (29 Sep. 2014)

Ein super Spiel auf der PS 4 ist auch the last of us. 

Super Grafik und total spannend. Gute Waffen und Feinde 

Die Spiellänge ist auch OK :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 5799stefan (30 Sep. 2014)

Aber GTA V ob jetzt auf der PS 3 oder jetzt kommend auf der PS 4 ist schon der Hammer.
Was da aus den Konsolen herausgeholt wird, ist echt der Wahnsinn. 

Obwohl ich schon die PS 3 Version habe, habe ich jetzt trotzdem noch die PS 4 geordert 

The elder scrolls online nächstes Jahr wird bestimmt auch der Hammer


----------



## kolle2020 (8 Okt. 2014)

FIFA 15 natürlich


----------



## SintoX (28 Nov. 2014)

Zur Zeit auf jeden Fall Destiny und GTA 5


----------



## hamster360ofking (8 Dez. 2014)

Grand Theft Auto 5


----------



## Coroner (16 Feb. 2015)

Ich habe zuletzt den Resident Evil HD Remaster gespielt. Das Remake gab's damals nur für Gamecube. In den vergangenen Monaten habe ich Metal Gear Solid 5: Ground Zeroes, The Last of Us, The Evil Within und GTA V durchgespielt.


----------



## Death Row (16 Feb. 2015)

Wie streamt man eigentlich auf der PS4? Braucht man dazu nen Twitch-Account oder sowas?


----------



## pofgo (16 Feb. 2015)

Ich zocke gerade Dragon Age Inquisition , aber für die Xbox One


----------



## Death Row (16 Feb. 2015)

pofgo schrieb:


> Ich zocke gerade Dragon Age Inquisition , aber für die Xbox One



Raus! :angry:


----------



## 5799stefan (28 Feb. 2015)

Fay cry ist wirklich der Hammer :WOW:


----------



## TjCro87 (1 März 2015)

momentan und immernoch GTA 5 und auserdem noch FIFA 15


----------



## Falcon (17 Mai 2015)

Zur Zeit NBA 2K15, sehr süchtig machender Karrieremodus.


----------



## Death Row (19 Mai 2015)

Ich bin momentan bei GTA 5. Minecraft habe ich seit geraumer Zeit links liegen gelassen, weil ich mich total "verbaut" habe und nicht mehr weiter weiss


----------



## blabliblu10 (6 Juni 2015)

Zur Zeit GTA 5


----------



## Elwood99 (6 Juni 2015)

aktuell zocke ich ganz gerne Diablo 3 auf der PS4. Ich war im Vorfeld skeptisch ob man dieses Spielprinzip, welches meines Erachtens nach für eine Maussteuerung ausgelegt war, auf eine Controllerbedienung erfolgreich umschreiben kann, aber ich wurde eines besseren belehrt. Die Steuerung ist echt klasse und das Spiel macht dank "Looten&Leveln" richtig Laune.

Sonst zock ich aktuell noch "Thief" und "The Order 1886"


----------



## RipperJoe (7 Juni 2015)

Bin gerade mit Bloodborne das erste mal fertig geworden. Absolut geiles Spiel!! Hoffe auf schnellen neuen Content!


----------



## ElCoyote (15 Juni 2015)

aktuell ZAT uncut, Geralt natürlich, Infamous First Light, 1886, Tomb Raider, Sleeping Dogs


----------



## savatage84 (5 Juli 2015)

GTA 5 und PES


----------



## Death Row (10 Juli 2015)

Wer hat Lust mit mir GTA Online zu zocken? Bei Interesse bitte PN


----------



## Harry1982 (10 Juli 2015)

Death Row schrieb:


> Wer hat Lust mit mir GTA Online zu zocken? Bei Interesse bitte PN



Geht das eigentlich auch mit ner PS3???


----------



## Death Row (10 Juli 2015)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> Geht das eigentlich auch mit ner PS3???



Das ist eine sehr gute und berechtigte Frage. Kannst mich ja mal kontaktieren und dann sehen wir weiter


----------



## Harry1982 (10 Juli 2015)

Death Row schrieb:


> Das ist eine sehr gute und berechtigte Frage. Kannst mich ja mal kontaktieren und dann sehen wir weiter



Werd ich bei Gelegenheit mal probieren. Müsste ich aber erstmal trainieren. Hab schon ein Jahr kein GTA mehr gespielt. 

Kannst mir ja mal deinen Nick schicken


----------



## wegnerk (22 Juli 2015)

GTA 5 oder Fifa


----------



## Schmiddeyyy (2 Aug. 2015)

Outlast


----------



## 5799stefan (2 Aug. 2015)

The Witcher 3 
Echt klasse das Spiel


----------



## antipasti (6 Aug. 2015)

Pro Cycling manager 2015


----------



## ElCoyote (9 Aug. 2015)

Geralt, Infamous 1st Light, 1886, Lara Definitiv, ZAT uncut.


----------



## Crodasgenie007 (9 Aug. 2015)

Ich zocke nur Fifa  freu mich auf Fifa 16


----------



## Finnsen (4 Sep. 2015)

Crodasgenie007 schrieb:


> Ich zocke nur Fifa  freu mich auf Fifa 16



ich mich auch, versuche die zeit mit rocket league zu überbrücken


----------



## 5799stefan (5 Nov. 2015)

Ab Dienstag gibt es Fallout bis zum Abwinken :WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::drip:


----------



## Wombel (15 Nov. 2015)

Obwohl ich mich immer wieder über die EA-Server ärgere, spiele ich doch FIFA-Ultimate am liebsten.


----------



## 5799stefan (29 Nov. 2015)

Ich spiele zurzeit Fallout 4, ist echt klasse :WOW::WOW:


----------



## disharm (8 Dez. 2015)

Battlefront Star Wars / Far Cry 4


----------



## UTux (5 Jan. 2016)

The Last of Us und Fallout 4. Wobei ich ersteres vorziehe.


----------



## ElCoyote (11 Jan. 2016)

Geralt von Rivia, Infamous First Light, TESO, Wolfensteinchen uncut, vorbestellt mal Nathan Drake, Dead Island 2, Quantic Dream Collection, Dishonored 2, Life is Strange CE.


----------



## ElCoyote (28 Feb. 2016)

Derzeit Dying Light enhanced! Fantastische Atmosphäre, und gerade in der Nacht - brrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Death Row (1 März 2016)

Ich spiele im Moment *Far Cry: Primal*


----------



## mattze87 (6 März 2016)

Fifa 16 als Dauerbrenner, The Witcher 3 Wild Hunt als neues Lieblingsspiel und zum Entspannen Lego Herr der Ringe und Lego Avengers


----------



## 5799stefan (1 Apr. 2016)

Far cry primal ist es super als Steinzeitler durch die Gegend zu laufen


----------



## Moorwen (3 Apr. 2016)

Ich spiele sehr gern Hay Day.


----------



## Tiffe (5 Apr. 2016)

Ich zock zur Zeit
CoD 3
The Division
Rainbow 6 Siege


----------



## Death Row (5 Apr. 2016)

Ich habe mich jetzt mal in *UFC 2* reingefuchst


----------



## Tiffe (5 Apr. 2016)

Lohnt sich das ?


----------



## Death Row (5 Apr. 2016)

Es ist schon schwer, da reinzukommen, wenn man wie ich die vorherigen Teile nicht kennt. Die Fights sind realistisch in Szene gesetzt: es kann mehrere Runden gehen oder man küsst nach 30 Sekunden schon den Boden. Die verschiedenen Kampfkünste wie Karate, Boxen, Kickboxen usw. wirken sich unterschiedlich aus. Ich denke selbst auf "Leicht" ist das Spiel schon anspruchsvoll genug, gerade wenn es gegen dicke Brocken geht. Man darf jetzt kein Kampfspiel wie "Tekken" oder "Mortal Kombat" erwarten.


----------



## Tiffe (5 Apr. 2016)

Ich hatte beim ersten Teil das Problem das mein Fighter immer aufgab habe ich nie hinbekommen raus zukommen


----------



## Death Row (6 Apr. 2016)

Ja das Verteidigen finde ich auch schwer


----------



## Sven. (8 Apr. 2016)

Da ich noch keine PS4 habe aber schon ein PS4 Game werde ich wenn ich die Konsole kaufe WWE2k16 erstmal spielen, und das 2 Spiel wird dann GTA V sein.


----------



## leonecapone (17 Apr. 2016)

Uncharted ist top


----------



## 5799stefan (20 Apr. 2016)

Far cry primal:WOW::WOW:


----------



## Alen (24 Apr. 2016)

Farcry primal ist cool! Aber aktuell ist noch Witcher 3 dran :thumbup:


----------



## Drea (25 Apr. 2016)

Hm Zombieslayer gehen immer, FIFA und Destiny


----------



## ElCoyote (22 Mai 2016)

Derzeit klarerweise UNCHARTED 4. :rock:


----------



## 5799stefan (28 Mai 2016)

Uncharted 4 ist echt geil :WOW::WOW:


----------



## moritz89 (14 Juli 2016)

Bin echt großer GTA FAN, hab alle früheren immer auf dem PC gezockt, überlege jetzt mir ne PS4 zu holen für GTA 5... Aber hab Angst, dass ich dann wieder so süchtig werde ^^


----------



## 5799stefan (30 Juli 2016)

Gibt es eine schönere Sucht ????:WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW:

Ich freue mich schon auf No mans sky


----------



## Sven. (7 Aug. 2016)

WWE2k16, MK X, und the evil within


----------



## vman (6 Sep. 2016)

Fallout 4, Dead Island, WRC5, ...


----------



## exilesr (16 Sep. 2016)

Gerade völlig in Witcher 3 vertieft. Sehr gutes Spiel


----------



## 5799stefan (1 Okt. 2016)

Dying light ist echt der Hammer, darf leider nicht in Deutschland verkauft werden :angry::angry:


----------



## ElCoyote (9 Okt. 2016)

Kaufs halt in Österreich!


----------



## Sven. (24 Okt. 2016)

WWE2k17 Wlofenstein Old Blood, Motor GP 15 zur Zeit


----------



## ElCoyote (29 Okt. 2016)

Ich freu' mich auf:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kgx4pSu4LHc

DISHONORED 2!

Und aktuell: Battlefield 1 erfreulich düster und ernst.


----------



## Eisfeldt54 (13 Nov. 2016)

God of War, all time favorite


----------



## ElCoyote (21 Nov. 2016)

Dishonored 2!!!


----------



## ElCoyote (4 Dez. 2016)

The Last of Us 2 und Ni No Kuni 2 angekündigt!! :WOW:


----------



## 5799stefan (13 Dez. 2016)

skyrim auf PS 4


----------



## Death Row (19 Dez. 2016)

Ich bin mit *Rise of the Tomb Raider* beschäftigt


----------



## Akrueger100 (19 Dez. 2016)

*D.o.T. Day of the Tentacle Remastered 

am PC*​


----------



## Death Row (19 Dez. 2016)

Akrueger100 schrieb:


> *D.o.T. Day of the Tentacle Remastered
> 
> am PC*​



Wie lautet der Threadtitel?


----------



## Akrueger100 (19 Dez. 2016)

Death Row schrieb:


> Wie lautet der Threadtitel?



Ich bin arm und kann mir keine PS 4 leisten


----------



## 5799stefan (2 Jan. 2017)

Die PS 4 kann man sich doch auch gebraucht kaufen z. B bei Ebay. 

Das Teil ist echt der Hammer


----------



## golizz89 (11 Feb. 2017)

Na da kann es doch im Moment nur eine Antwort geben: Resident Evil 7 natürlich!


----------



## 5799stefan (18 Feb. 2017)

Wolfenstein ist echt super:WOW::WOW:


----------



## ElCoyote (26 Feb. 2017)

Derzeit wieder beide Tomb Raider und ab Montag dann Horizon Zero Dawn!!


----------



## akupa (26 Feb. 2017)

Spiele Resident Evil 7 in VR(PS 4),Mortal Kombat X auf xbox one und NIOH (PS 4)


----------



## ElCoyote (4 März 2017)

Horizon - grafisch und atmosphärisch ein Geniestreich, und Aloy ist einfach herzig. :thumbup:


----------



## Aniel (17 März 2017)

Langsam lohnt es sich wohl auch für mich sich eine zuzulegen. Bloodborne, Horizon, Uncharted und Nioh, will haben


----------



## ElCoyote (18 März 2017)

Hab auch mit Nier Automata begonnen - auch sehr nettes Action RPG mit 3rdperson, Draufsich, Seitensicht, schön schräg. Bin jetzt auf die Wölfe Midgards, Toukiden 2 und Syberia 3 gespannt.


----------



## 5799stefan (18 März 2017)

Horizon ist einfach nur geil :WOW::WOW::WOW:


----------



## ElCoyote (25 März 2017)

Diese Woche Wolves of Midgard angefangen - feine Optik, zB Spuren im Schnee, ab und zu Zeitlupe, wuchtig-düstere Musik, Action satt, auch auf normal fordernd, sehr große Levels, feines Isogemetzel mit passender Ragnarökstimmung. 2 Waffensets. Heil Odin!!


----------



## 5799stefan (14 Apr. 2017)

Sniper elite 3 für 9,90 im Playstore zu haben :WOW::WOW:


----------



## ElCoyote (23 Apr. 2017)

Anfang Mai dann Syberia 3 und Dreamfall. Schön, dass noch Adventures kommen!!


----------



## eripsaaspire (24 Apr. 2017)

Uncharted 4


----------



## ElCoyote (7 Mai 2017)

Aktuell Syberia 3.


----------



## Udes21 (16 Mai 2017)

Sniper Elite 3 muss man sich überlegen


----------



## Death Row (18 Mai 2017)

*Ghost Recon Wildlands*

Einige unlogische Bugs drin, die einen fast den Nerv kosten, aber ansonsten macht es Mega-Laune sich Taktiken zu überlegen, zu schleichen und die Story ist auch nicht übel.


----------



## ElCoyote (20 Mai 2017)

Kommende Woche kommt GET EVE, Egomysteryabenteuer, hab mir auch Alien Isolation geholt und Alien C. Marines für die PS3, mit Prometheus und Covenant fang ich nix an, ich brauch die gute alte Ripley und die Marines.


----------



## 5799stefan (2 Juni 2017)

Fallout 4


----------



## ElCoyote (4 Juni 2017)

Guardians of the Galaxy 

Get Even auf Ende Juni verschoben .....


----------



## Skype (9 Juli 2017)

Fc4 CS Wildlands Unkowns Player Dingen


----------



## ElCoyote (10 Juli 2017)

Freu mich schon auf den DLC zu Uncharted im August, Life is Strange, Metro, Wolfenstein, Vampyr und Days Gone, ah und für Horizon kommt ja auch ein eigener großer Zusatz.


----------



## ElCoyote (26 Aug. 2017)

So, seit 2 Tagen UC Lost Legacy - einfach wieder sooo schön geworden, Danke Naughty Dog!!!


----------



## Aniel (1 Okt. 2017)

Bloodborne, hoffe noch auf einen zweiten Teil jetzt nachdem From Software die Souls-Reihe beerdigt hat T_T


----------



## ElCoyote (8 Okt. 2017)

Jetzt wieder Dragon's Dogma, wunderbares Action-RPG mit feinem Chareditor.


----------



## ElCoyote (29 Okt. 2017)

Romance of the 3 Kingdoms 13 - komplexe Aufbausim im alten China
Wolfenstein II The New Colossus uncut - blutiges Egogeballere in düsterer Dystopiewelt


----------



## Eisfeldt54 (4 Dez. 2017)

Fifa immer Top


----------



## Harry1982 (9 Dez. 2017)

Da ich ja jetzt auch dazu gehöre, klink ich mich mal ein.

Im Moment zocke ich *Diablo 3*. Das Spiel ist der Wahnsinn und für jeden, der das Zweite schon gut fand, nur zu empfehlen.

Dann hab ich noch das Remake von *Crash Bandicoot*. Ist aber noch genauso frustrierend wie früher kopf99


----------



## ElCoyote (9 Dez. 2017)

Black Mirror und HZD Complete.


----------



## Harry1982 (9 Dez. 2017)

Wie ist Horizon so? Spiele mit dem Gedanken es mir auch zu kaufen. Allerdings nicht für 70 Euronen


----------



## Death Row (16 Dez. 2017)

Das Spiel ist das Doppelte wert, glaub mir


----------



## ElCoyote (17 Dez. 2017)

HZW ist den Preis mehr als wert, gerade in der CE, wunderschöne, große Welt, herzige und kesse Heldin, großer Umfang, ein absolutes Meisterwerk auf der PS. :thumbup:


----------



## ElCoyote (13 Jan. 2018)

*Freu*
Titan Quest kommt nach 10 Jahren endlich auch auf Konsolen :WOW:

Aaah, das war einfach sooooo fein, im wogenden Weizenfeld stehen, den Harnisch gegürtet, den Hoplitenschild geschultert, der Federbusch des Helms wehend, das Kopis und den Speer gegriffen, Sonnenschein, ein lauer Tag im antiken Hellas, umherstreifende Zentauren, Harpyen usw. Wie ein spielgewordenes "Sagen des klassischen Altertums". 

https://www.thqnordic.com/de/article/titan-quest-erscheint-2018-fuer-alle-current-gen-konsolen


----------



## 5799stefan (4 Feb. 2018)

Wolfenstein ist auch ein hammer:WOW::WOW:


----------



## ElCoyote (10 Feb. 2018)

Uncut natürlich!
Wieder an Horizon dran, so groß, so schön!!!


----------



## 5799stefan (11 Feb. 2018)

kingdom come deliverance wird der Hammer


----------



## ElCoyote (31 März 2018)

Titan Quest PS4, schönes, atmosphärisches Isogemetzel im alten Griechenland. :thumbup:


----------



## loewenmausal (3 Apr. 2018)

call of duty wwII zock ich aktuell am liebsten


----------



## Harry1982 (4 Apr. 2018)

Bin mittlerweile bei *GTA Online* gelandet.

Wir spielen mit mehreren Leuten in einer Crew. Sehr lustig. Alleine finde ich es nur frustrierend, die Server sind nicht ausgeglichen und als Einsteiger haste da wenig Chancen mitzuhalten.

Ansonsten ist es Rockstar typisch sehr gut und liebevoll gemacht und man hat viele Möglichkeiten sich zu beschäftigen.


----------



## Death Row (9 Apr. 2018)

Ich bin seit einer Woche mit *Far Cry 5 *dran und ich mache seitdem Hopy County wieder (un)sicher. Es gibt einige Sachen, die mich stören, aber ansonsten macht es echt fett Laune - besonders das Jagen und Fischen.


----------



## 24th (5 Mai 2018)

God of war !!!

Und alle Dynasty Warriors Spiele (Beat em Up)

Und Fifa natürlich


----------



## ElCoyote (6 Mai 2018)

Knapp 3 Wochen bis zur VÖ von Detroit - Become Human!!


----------



## eddiethebeast (15 Mai 2018)

Habe bis jetzt nur Diablo 3 und Fifa 18.


----------



## ElCoyote (24 Mai 2018)

Detroit kurz vor der VÖ!


----------



## ElCoyote (27 Mai 2018)

Und in einigen Tagen kommen dann Vampyr und TESO Summerset!


----------



## ElCoyote (17 Juni 2018)

Vampyr - wunderbares Adventure mit düsterem Setting, vielen, gut vertonten Dialogen und London. Von der Atmosphäre her an 1886 erinnernd.


----------



## duvel2 (21 Juni 2018)

Fifa 18 und ich hoffe auf PUBG


----------



## ElCoyote (1 Juli 2018)

TESO ist zwar nett anzusehen, aber zB das Kampfsystem ist soooo ein Müll, ich stehe Meter(!) entfernt von einem Gegner, trotzdem werde ich getroffen ...... was für ein Rotz.
Und als nächstes kommt Bethesda mit einem online-Fallout daher, diese Gülle braucht echt niemand, die sollen endlich wieder ein Singeplayer-RPG bringen, in dem es für Handlungen auch Konsequenzen gibt und in dem man auch anders vorgehen kann, als alles niederzumetzeln.


----------



## ElCoyote (9 Sep. 2018)

3 Tage zur VÖ von Shadow of the Tomb Raider.


----------



## ElCoyote (16 Sep. 2018)

Sehr nett das neue Tomb Raider, der Dschungel sieht wunderbar aus.
Dazu auch ruhige Passagen.
Nur diese neue Prüderie, dass Lara nur lange Hosen trägt, ist Schwachsinn, Shorts sind einfach ihr Markenzeichen. Das ist Lara Croft und keine verhärmte Emanzentante.


----------



## ElCoyote (7 Okt. 2018)

AC Odyssey mit Kassandra, feine große Welt und eine prügelnde, herzhafte Amazone :thumbup:


----------



## Bender.66 (23 Okt. 2018)

Far Cry 5


----------



## ElCoyote (28 Okt. 2018)

Bin schon auf Cthulhu gespannt.


----------



## ElCoyote (4 Nov. 2018)

Düsteres Adventure mit verstörenden Passagen, gut gemacht!!


----------



## 5799stefan (15 Dez. 2018)

Red dead 2 ein super Spiel


----------



## ElCoyote (15 Dez. 2018)

Ja, mir leider zuu langsam und bissl zuviel Ganggetue und Dinge wie wachsender Bart und so erinnern mich zu sehr an San Andreas (Muskeltraining, Rappergirlies ausführen) und GTA (nerviger Cousin).
Bin in 2019 auf TLOU2, Days Gone, RESI 2 Remake, Iron Harvest, A Plagues Tale gespannt.


----------



## ElCoyote (13 Jan. 2019)

2 Wo bis zum RESI 2 Remake, knapper Monat bis Metro Exodus.


----------



## DAVExDANIELS (26 Jan. 2019)

2019 mmer noch minecraft


----------



## ElCoyote (30 Jan. 2019)

RESI 2 - feines Remake, jetzt bitte auch den 3er remaken mit Jill!


----------



## ElCoyote (31 März 2019)

So, knappe 3 Wochen bis DAYS GONE!!


----------



## ElCoyote (5 Mai 2019)

Days Gone, spannendes und atmosphärisches Endzeitadventure, tolle Optik, ständiges Paranoiagefühl, und das eigene Bike.


----------



## Death Row (5 Mai 2019)

Assassins' Creed Origins, danach wahrscheinlich Odyssey.


----------



## ElCoyote (31 Mai 2019)

A Plague Tale, düsteres Mittelalterabenteuer mit 2 herzigen Protagonisten.


----------



## FIREFLY (31 Mai 2019)

Das gute alte BORDERLANDS 2 Ich kann es kaum erwarten das Borderlands 3 rauskommt...:WOW::WOW:


----------



## Linalover69 (5 Aug. 2019)

Uncharted 3.


----------



## gargamel (14 Sep. 2019)

Zurzeit NBA2k20


----------



## skeet1 (22 Sep. 2019)

Gran Turismo!


----------



## Peter_Bloom (22 Dez. 2019)

Red Dead Redemption 2 - großartiges Spiel, allerdings manchmal zu langsam im Gameplay, also z.B. wenn man ein Gebäude plündert: Arthur Morgen oder später John Marston bewegen sich in Gebäuden so langsam, dass man sich extrem daran gewöhnen muss. Es dauert eine gefühlte Ewigkeit - auch wenn man Gegner plündert oder erlegte Tiere häutet. 

Aber davon abgesehen ist und bleibt das Spiel genila, aber an den Vorgänger - zu seiner Zeit - kommt der Nachfolger nicht heran - für MICH jedenfalls.


----------



## TjCro87 (10 Juni 2020)

Fallout 4 und Days Gone und was ende august kommen soll Mafia 1 Remake das dürfte richtig gut werden.


----------



## ElCoyote (17 Juni 2020)

Ich freue mich auf The Last of Us 2 und Ende Juni auf Ghost of Tsushima!


----------



## ElCoyote (20 Juli 2020)

Ghost of Tushima - ein prächtiges, wunderschönes open World Action Adventure mit japanischer Sprachausgabe, einem feinen Soundtrack und einem exzellenten Kampfsystem vor historischem Hintergrund. :thx: Sucker Punch!!!


----------



## Buster (15 Nov. 2020)

*Solicitude Wake-up*

aber auch vieles auf steam


----------



## Death Row (16 Mai 2021)

*Resident Evil 8* :WOW:


----------



## jeffersonfarfan (10 Juni 2021)

Zocke eigentlich nur noch Warzone


----------



## ElCoyote (7 Feb. 2022)

Dying Light 2 - uncut natürlich.


----------



## Death Row (13 Feb. 2022)

Seit knapp einem Monat spiele ich *SnowRunner*. :WOW:


----------



## cabanaroja (25 Feb. 2022)

Seit Jahren zocke ich hauptsächlich die EA Sports UFC Reihe.. das ist wirklich das einzige, was ich regelmäßig spiele. Momentan sitze ich noch an Nier Replicant. Die bisher besten Spiele für die PS4 aus meiner Sicht sind The Witcher 3, Final Fantasy VII Remake und Nier: Automata.


----------



## ElCoyote (7 März 2022)

Und jetzt natürlich Horizon Forbidden West - einfach wunderbar.
Und eine Augenweide.:klasse:


----------



## ElCoyote (4 Juni 2022)

Miau. Soll noch heuer kommen.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJawWyRUOBM
STRAY!


----------



## Darth Tittious (10 Juni 2022)

Destiny 2 & Apex Legends sind aktuell meine go-tos.


----------



## Bad Actor (10 Juni 2022)

Ghost of Tsushima, eines der besten Spiele der Konsolengeneration


----------



## Buster (10 Juni 2022)

Prey von steam ,also ne PC Version


----------



## ElCoyote (19 Juni 2022)

Nach wie vor Aloy!


----------



## Pan Tau (26 Juni 2022)

Assassin’s Creed Odyssey
Ghost of Tsushima 
Horizon Zero Dawn 
Horizon Forbidden West 
Diablo 2: Resurrected
Diablo III
Dishonored-Dishonored 2-Tod des Outsiders
Tomb Raider-Trilogie
Dragon's Dogma: Dark Arisen
Kingdoms of Amalur Reckoning


----------

